# Best mesh count for white Plastisal?



## redtortoise39 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi. I was just curious what mesh count everyone would suggest, while using white plastisol ink. Thanks


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

There's no one answer for that. 
Lots of factors to consider:

* how solid is the white area
* how heavy or light a print required/wanted
* if this is an underbase
* are you reducing your ink (with curable reducer)
* the material that you're printing on and density of it's weave...
* and more......

Some use 110 for solid, heavier deposits
Some, 156
For me, sometimes 156 for a solid print. For underbases, I commonly go with 230......
just lots of options with no one answer.


----------



## Seay4 (Jun 6, 2015)

I use a 156/160 for a underbase and then hit it again. It looks great. Some use a 110 to make it look like a soft hand print.


----------



## redtortoise39 (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm not using anything for a base. Most of my images are solid, but with some very fine area's as well.


----------



## aamaintenance (Aug 3, 2015)

Depends on how much detail you are putting in the image as well. If your images are mainly white and high detail, I wouldn't use a 110. We prefer using 135s and 150s mesh for anything with any kind of detail to it. But it can vary with your ink viscosity, squeegee angle, and desired feel.


----------

